# What's your favorite instrument?



## Smart_Cookie (Apr 25, 2009)

... Well? Which is it?


----------



## Shindo (Apr 25, 2009)

synth!!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 25, 2009)

The Blue Note is that way. ---->


----------



## Deatzh (Apr 25, 2009)

Wrong section?

I'd probably go with trombone, but I'll admit I'm not all that biased toward/against anything.  Most instruments are pretty awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 25, 2009)

To answer, it's the melodica.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2009)

Butt Trumpet


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 25, 2009)

Tuba?  Its not heavy metal, its more like, _weighty brass_.


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2009)

Drums? 

Fine, the kazoo.


----------



## Shade Koba (Apr 25, 2009)

Electric Bass <3

Set me up with a Wah pedal and I'm good for about 2 hours lost in my own little world *_*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 26, 2009)

What the fuck kind of poll options are those?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 26, 2009)

And where is the fiddle on here? >:C


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Blah, this was originally meant for RnR since someone requested a "Best of the worst" instrument thread, or the like... So, that's what's up with the instrument selection.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 27, 2009)

What about Bassoon?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm... I don't see an Irish Flute :whimper:


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2009)

I guess banjo.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a great fucking poll


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm torn between theramin and didgeridoo. I picked didgeridoo because I didn't see theramin the first time.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 27, 2009)

Apparently I can play the didgeridoo better than anybody else on campus (That I know of).


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 28, 2009)

Euch. I was staying with a Belgium host family and they all assumed I'd be able to play the didgeridoo perfectly (because all Australians can apparently), so I had to perform for the whole family. 

I didn't do too badly, but still...


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

Of the listed choices, definitely bagpipes. Do you realize how much lung capacity you need to play those?

Otherwise, sitar. Though resonator guitar is pretty badass too.



Load_Blown said:


> Apparently I can play the didgeridoo better than anybody else on campus (That I know of).



Do you go to LVC? My friend once thought she was going nuts because she was hearing one, but then somebody actually was...


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Apr 28, 2009)

Piano and Taiko Drums... :3


----------



## pheonix (Apr 29, 2009)

Piano, harmonica, bass guitar, most percussion instruments, and the acoustic guitar.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 1, 2009)

Saraswati Veena !


----------



## Beta Link (May 1, 2009)

Yamaha CS-80, bitches! 8)
... Yeah, I like synthesizers.

But out of that list, my favorite instrument's probably the bag pipes.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2009)

Singing Saw muthafuckas

A banjo is fine too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2009)

I voted kazoo. I'm great at it.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

I think armpit should be up there.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I think armpit should be up there.



Only if they include "knees".


I love me some hambone.


----------



## Skullmiser (May 2, 2009)

> The Blue Note is that way. ---->


Is that what you think of when you see the word "Instrument?" I thought of various devices such as sensors or instruments of violence.
How about the Instrument of obedience fron "The World is Hollow and I have Touched the Sky?"


----------



## haynari (May 2, 2009)

The bass. cause it is my main instrument. however i can also play guitar, drums, harmonica, sing, talkbox and ocarina


----------



## crazydog (May 2, 2009)

Easog said:


> And where is the fiddle on here? >:C


 yeah i love the fiddle


----------



## Defcat (May 2, 2009)

Trumpet is my favorite instrument, but out of the choices you have for this poll I love the Banjo. Bela Fleck really got me into how the banjo can be applied to more than just twangy bluegrass. The album he did with jazz pianist Chick Corea is really worth checking out.


----------



## touge-union (May 8, 2009)

bass 
bass 
bass 
bass 
bass
Did i mention *bass*


----------



## Whitetip (May 10, 2009)

I'm a drummer so quite obviously the drums


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 13, 2009)

I voted bagpipes. Annoy your neighbors!

And yes, armpit should have been a choice. There are many great armpit soloists out there.

8P


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 13, 2009)

I would've opted for the wine glass and water. =3



greg-the-fox said:


> What the fuck kind of poll options are those?



No kidding. Talk about fail.
I laughed when I saw kazoo.



ForestFox91 said:


> What about Bassoon?



<3
Mmm...
Awesome instrument with an expressive broad sound and range.
Wish I could learn to play it if those things didn't cost at least three grand for a _*used*_ bassoon... :<


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (May 17, 2009)

Shade Koba said:


> Electric Bass <3
> 
> Set me up with a Wah pedal and I'm good for about 2 hours lost in my own little world *_*


 
Hell yes! I don't have a bass yet, so i go in the band room during lunch and play aroud with it. He wont let me do jazz band though...:sad:


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 19, 2009)

Shade Koba said:


> Electric Bass <3
> 
> Set me up with a Wah pedal and I'm good for about 2 hours lost in my own little world *_*



Same <3 Bass FTW!


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

Piano by far, I love the noise a decent one makes and with the skills you get from playing one you can make ANY song you want via a keyboard and MIDI


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

I play the musical saw when I roll medic on TF2.


----------



## kjmars63 (May 22, 2009)

Those are some rather bizzare instruments that you put on the poll. It's missing te most popular instrument in westen music (Guitar) It doesn't even have one orchestral instument. That's a very retarded lineup for a poll but out of the ones up there, I would have to say Zither, but theres hundreds of different kinds of zithers. Out of all of those, I would have to say the Mountain Dulcimer. But I didn't vote for the Zither, i voted for the other category because I would have to say my favorite instrument is......*starts seizuring* Double Bass or the Erhu. I actually will have both of those in my musical arsenal within the next 3 months. Along with all the other weird stuff I have made.


----------



## Liam (May 28, 2009)

The harpsichord is such a wonderful alternative to the piano, and so is it's cousin the honky tonk piano, but some nice orchestral work also is nice.
No one instrument by itself seems to work.  It's about the interplay.


----------

